# Nightcrawler Harnesses



## FishPerch46 (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive been making my own harnesses now for quite some time and i always put 2 hooks on them. last week i saw that someone posted about how they use only one hook instead of two. i wanted to know the theory behind this because I've always used 2. never tried using just one before. does using just one work better?


----------



## KEITH207 (Feb 17, 2005)

A one hook harness, witha an Aberdeen or slow death hook, works well with a half crawler. I use this presentation when the fish flies come out or anytime the bite is tough. I usually down size my blade and beads too.


----------



## FishPerch46 (Jan 12, 2015)

thanks good to know!


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

KEITH207 said:


> A one hook harness, witha an Aberdeen or slow death hook, works well with a half crawler. I use this presentation when the fish flies come out or anytime the bite is tough. I usually down size my blade and beads too.




I like tying my own with just 2 hooks too..........no real need for a 3rd. hook like many sold commercially. A personal quirk of mine is that I term the single hook version a "drifter rig," and the 2 hook versions a "harness."


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Mags said:


> I like tying my own with just 2 hooks too..........no real need for a 3rd. hook like many sold commercially. A personal quirk of mine is that I term the single hook version a "drifter rig," and the 2 hook versions a "harness."


I've been ordering homemade harnesses all winter and I would say 85% of the non commercial stuff only has two hooks.

There's some pretty unique stuff on ebay, sold by guys from hot walleye areas.


----------



## KEITH207 (Feb 17, 2005)

We live in THE HOTTEST WALLEYE FISHING area anyware, bar non! When the tourny guys come over here they are constantly amazed at the numbers and size of ower walleyes.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

KEITH207 said:


> We live in THE HOTTEST WALLEYE FISHING area anyware, bar non! When the tourny guys come over here they are constantly amazed at the numbers and size of ower walleyes.



For those of us that target the eyes.. We are truly blessed!


----------



## Ontario North Fishing (Apr 12, 2011)

It's funny how people have different names for the same thing. I call them spinner rigs. 2 hook rigs for crawlers.....1 hook rigs for minnows, leeches or slow death. I don't think the third hook is really a benefit. I also notice that a lot of fish on the 2 hook rig are hooked on the first hook.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Mags said:


> ..... A personal quirk of mine is that I term the single hook version a "drifter rig," and the 2 hook versions a "harness."


That is the way they were packaged in the 60s and 70s. Either as a harness with 2 or more hooks or packaged as a drift rig with one hook.



Ontario North Fishing said:


> I also notice that a lot of fish on the 2 hook rig are hooked on the first hook.


Do you know why that is? One theory presented by a tournament guy at a Lake St. Clair Walleye Assoc. club meeting is that they are hitting at the spinning blade and not at the crawler and especially not at the end of the crawler.


----------



## FishPerch46 (Jan 12, 2015)

anyone know where to buy blades in bulk I'm sick of buying packs of 4 for like 3 bucks at cabbalas.


----------



## Ontario North Fishing (Apr 12, 2011)

alex-v said:


> That is the way they were packaged in the 60s and 70s. Either as a harness with 2 or more hooks or packaged as a drift rig with one hook.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know why that is? One theory presented by a tournament guy at a Lake St. Clair Walleye Assoc. club meeting is that they are hitting at the spinning blade and not at the crawler and especially not at the end of the crawler.


I agree with that somewhat. I think they engulf the whole thing and the first hook to catch is the first hook. Anther theory is they t-bone it. But I believe they swallow it.


----------



## Ontario North Fishing (Apr 12, 2011)

FishPerch46 said:


> anyone know where to buy blades in bulk I'm sick of buying packs of 4 for like 3 bucks at cabbalas.


I think unless you are buying like 500 or more you might not get much of a price break. Try googling it I know there are some websites out there that deal in that.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Try jansnetcraft.com. I think that's their site or will get you close. They are just outside toledo and I've been to their store.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

alex-v said:


> That is the way they were packaged in the 60s and 70s. Either as a harness with 2 or more hooks or packaged as a drift rig with one hook
> 
> Makes sense. That's probably where I picked it up as a kid back then(I'm 58 now) and it just stuck. Funny, but in the bottom of a tacklebox I just found a few 3-hook harnesses still in their packages that I most likely bought at Lakeside way back when. The mono on those things looks like it could almost raise the Titanic.:yikes::lol:


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

FishPerch46 said:


> anyone know where to buy blades in bulk I'm sick of buying packs of 4 for like 3 bucks at cabbalas.


It all depends on what size and color pattern you are trying to buy. If it is the latest fancy colors then expect to pay 75 cents up to a buck and a half each. But if you want the good 'ol standard standby plain colors then it is easy to find them at 15 to 20 cents each and often cheaper. Buy them in packs of 4 or more and save a few more pennies each. You could think about buying a larger pack of, let's say 12 blades, and then splitting the cost with another buddy or two.



NittanyDoug said:


> Try jansnetcraft.com. I think that's their site or will get you close. They are just outside toledo and I've been to their store.


It is jannsnetcraft.com -- gotta use the two "n" characters. And, netcraft will get you an entirely different website. Their showroom is a fun place to visit. They have showroom salesmanship down to a science and there are no salesmen walking around--it is all in the layout and the lighting. Bring lots of money.

Oh, and then stop at the Meijer before getting back on the freeway and bring back some Yuengling beer to share with all your fishing buddies.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

They do have a great store. And I can't agree with you more on the yuengling. Had 2 yesterday.


----------



## FishPerch46 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm just looking for some plain silver ones because i powder paint my own. i can't find anyplace where i can just buy a bunch of silvers at 1 time. this is my problem i am having


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

FishPerch46 said:


> I'm just looking for some plain silver ones because i powder paint my own. i can't find anyplace where i can just buy a bunch of silvers at 1 time. this is my problem i am having


Hagens tackle, they have thousands available.


----------



## FishPerch46 (Jan 12, 2015)

that was a ton of help! thanks


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

FishPerch46 said:


> anyone know where to buy blades in bulk I'm sick of buying packs of 4 for like 3 bucks at cabbalas.





FishPerch46 said:


> I'm just looking for some plain silver ones because i powder paint my own. i can't find anyplace where i can just buy a bunch of silvers at 1 time. this is my problem i am having


Are you looking for plain silver plated blades? Or, are you looking for plain nickel plated? The nickel plated will be much cheaper.

I can't imagine plain nickel costing 75cents a blade. I see plain nickel at 12 for $2 on the Cabala's website. Didn't look for silver plated on that site but D&B can help you with those.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

Try using just two blades when the eyes are hitting really short and you will pull up a harness and two thirds of a crawler. When they are hitting short, you need the third hook at the end of your crawler. Otherwise, two hooks work just fine. When I pull up the second harness with the crawler tail nipped off, I switch to all three hook rigs for the day! You will be amazed how many more hook-ups you will have.


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

Just pinch excess tail off crawler, never need 3rd hook and usually with decent sized crawler you can use other half on another rig


----------

